# Our New Foster Dog/ Very Sad



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

As Vern said earlier today--another good use for a firearm. Not for the dog but for the moron that used her for target practice. 

Many of us here have fostered, my last one was so sick and so emotionally damaged he ended up getting put down. Ripped me up--even though I understood. 

Bless you for taking the time to give this girl a chance at a good life.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad to see you cross posted! What a tragic story indeed. Nice to see that lady will get to have the love she deserves in her golden years. My hat is off to you in your efforts. She does look like such a sweet and happy pup in the picture.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love that even through she's been through what she's been through, you can still see happiness in her face....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree shoot the ******** who did that to her. Target practice...I'll never understand the people that can do things like that.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I have always argued you don't have to be a dog lover to not act like that--you don't have to love a species to have enough sense to not use it for target practice. Cats, dogs whatever--as I tell my son--you don't have to be smart to behave.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

What a lucky girl to have found her way to you. Thanks so much for giving her the love she needs & has for so long missed. Oh, the things I could do to the person who fired those shots at her. There just aren't words to describe how that makes me feel.

Good luck with her & I wish her the very best of all good things golden.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Stacy ..... Thanks for saving this poor girl....... Some times you wonder how there spirits stay so happy when all they have been thur.....


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Stacy ..... Thanks for saving this poor girl....... Some times you wonder how there spirits stay so happy when all they have been thur.....


I didn't save her. Someone else went and got her out of the shelter. I'm just giving her a home. She does have a great spirit. They just all seem to forgive no matter what has happened in the past.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for helping Lady! And look at her smile-it warms my heart!!! Thank goodness there are people like you to help these poor animals!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

She is precious! We have had several dogs who were found to have buckshot still in them...I will just NEVER understand...*sigh* Hope she finds a loving home soon!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> What a lucky girl to have found her way to you. Thanks so much for giving her the love she needs & has for so long missed. Oh, the things I could do to the person who fired those shots at her. There just aren't words to describe how that makes me feel.
> 
> Good luck with her & I wish her the very best of all good things golden.


Ditto!!! I totally agree!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Stacey, so glad you were able to take her in and foster her. She will get lots of love from not only you and Lizzi but also from your fur crew. So glad to see her still able to smile. I wish they would catch the people that did this to her but we know that will never happen. Has she mastered the famous couch yet?? LOL!!! Probably hard for her to get up that high?? She is a sweetie. Keep us posted how she does. Thank you for giving her a place to enjoy life.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...........I read your post and thought you meant she IS due to be PTS. Ugh! What is wrong with people. It's so hard to believe people are born without a heart and soul. Thank you for sharing your life and home with her Stacey!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for helping this sweet girl. Goldens teach us so much about tolerance and love.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It is wonderful that you are able to take this lovely girl in. Whatever horrors have happened to her, she continues to shine.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for helping this sweet dog!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Well she did ok her first night. Didn't try to climb the stairs for bed so she stayed in the living room. Got up at 4 this morning and came down to check on her. She had pooped EVERYWHERE!!! The worm medicine makes her have really runny stool. I was cleaning and she was smiling!! Shes awesome.


----------

